# Guildford and Godalming Christmas Drink 18th Dec



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Assuming I didint miss a December date can anyone do Thurs 18th?

L


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yep... usual place ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

yes - unless you want to suggest an alternative James?

L


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

No sounds good - welcome back BTW


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Can do the 18th Dec


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I should be there !

Damian


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Wish I could be there folks but unfortunately i'll be on a plane to California at that time 8)


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Where is the usual place?

Might be able to make this as I'll have the day off to recover from Xmas party (usually work gets in the way). Will be coming from Woking direction.

Gren


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Where is the usual place?


The out and out pub in godalming. Do a search on previous posts to get directions.

By the way, do any locals know what the deal is with the B3000 being closed off? What's the best way down there?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

feck - forgot about that - take the A281 out of Guildford ? - where you coming from Phil ??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> feck - forgot about that - take the A281 out of Guildford ? - where you coming from Phil ??


Farnham, but I could also come up the A3 from the south. Either way it's the same junction unless you go through godalming or guildford. And I don't fancy doing the latter at that time of night, especially as I don't really know my way around. 
Of course, that's if my car's still on the road by then. Fate's got a problem with me at the moment.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> And I don't fancy doing the latter at that time of night, especially as I don't really know my way around.
> Of course, that's if my car's still on the road by then. Fate's got a problem with me at the moment.


Lets just call you Morrissey shall we... x

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Lets just call you Morrissey shall we... x
> 
> L


Ha ha good one.  I'm not that miserable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

HELLO ITS ME! ;D ;D ;D

I got fed up of waiting for a renewal password so shortened Donna_Kebab to DK1 (as in CK-One - get-it?!)

Anyway, count me in for this one, and if the B3000 is closed coming from Farnham when you get to the roundabout above/over the A3 near the TVR garage, turn right to Charterhouse instead of left to Godalming, follow the Charterhouse road all the way through Charterhouse, through Godalming and to a mini-roundabout, go straight across and the pub is about a mile down on the right!!

DK1 (the p*ss artist formerly known as Donna_Kebab)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> HELLO ITS ME! ;D ;D ;D
> 
> I got fed up of waiting for a renewal password so shortened Donna_Kebab to DK1 (as in CK-One - get-it?!)
> 
> ...


ah. Is that the way we went when I got a lift off you when I was TT-less?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

Think so , at least we came back that way when we lost Shash because he went at Supersonic speed in the opposite direction!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yep, should be OK for this one. What time?

I assume we'll have a table inside this time rather than sitting outside, (unless it's in the comfort of a bum warming heated TT seat! ).


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Ooops Sorry, can't make it again, double booked with a corporate Christmas Party! Had to think for a long time before making my decision though 

See you next time

DK


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Sorry i would not be able to make it as it's our Christmas Party and they have hire The London Auqurium, i just wanna get smashed and mooney the big sharks! ;D

Anyway have a great night and i will b there next time! Promise


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

What time tomorrow night then?

And how do I recognise a bunch of TT drivers when they're not in their cars?

Gren


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

You will


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'll try to remember to wear a Nice TTs tshirt!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Lou - I may have to duck out - I am feeling very rough. This is day 1 of a cold hitting me heavily.

will see how I feel tomorrow and try and make it.
Bit worried about giving you guys something nicely in time for xmas also. :-[

Bloody colds - they are everywhere. 

Damian


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Big shame! :-[

Was looking forward to casting my eye over the Beemer. Nice looking motors, old school roadster looks.

Happy sniffling

Gren


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Lou - I may have to duck out - I am feeling very rough. This is day 1 of a cold hitting me heavily.
> 
> will see how I feel tomorrow and try and make it.
> Bit worried about giving you guys something nicely in time for xmas also. Â :-[
> ...


bum 
and I was planning to snog you as well.... 

get better soooon x


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

LOL.

Please note that it's not _definite_ that I'm not coming - I do still plan to make it if I can...

Though snogging me may not be your most diligent pre-xmas move Lou ! 

Damian


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey Damian you have but only a sniff, poor Lou has been laid up for 4 weeks, if she wants a snog with you its your duty as a ex TT owner to say YES. So stop being a wimp and come along.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

TT owners one table... ex TT'ers on another


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I should be there. Don't know what time.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> TT owners one table... ex TT'ers on another Â


It's not fair to leave a couple of TT owner's isolated like that Â  Â 

Damian

PS feeling not too bad today so far - planning to be there Â ;D


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

All you guys have a great night tonight, i have to go to my work xmas party so im gonna have to be around with loads of women and free drinks all night! ;D

Its a hard life

I promise ill make the next meet!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

what time are you all aiming for?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

19.30 - 20.00 I presume? 

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

OK. I missed lunch today so I'm hungry. Any curry houses in godalming?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

they do food at the pub - just had mine early otherwise id have joined you for a curry..  see u 7:30 - 8


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> they do food at the pub - just had mine early otherwise id have joined you for a curry..  see u 7:30 - 8


Yeah, I'll probably just settle for that. See you all later


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Hope you all got home fine and good to see you all after a few missed meets and nice to meet you as well Gren.

Cheers

James.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Likewise, good to meet you all.

Gren


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Good to see you all again, and to meet you Gren.

I was very hungry when I got home, but solved that one by eating. Did the trick.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Phil - ok, I'll have to remember that next time I feel hungry   ;D

yep - nice to see you all and meet you Gren.

Hopefully we can get a few more along in the New Year - the turnout seems to have dropped a bit of late....!

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

...and hopefully at a less slippy time of year. My traction control light was rather busy on leaving the pub and heading up the road :-/


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Like you said James, you really need another TT again - especially for this time of year 

Gren


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol!

even though you do all think I am completely insane driving topless.... :

Merry Christmas!

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

well, some of you think that having your stereo at full volume's a bad idea


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

pardon?

;D ;D ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> even though you do all think I am completely insane driving topless....


Louise ... with inuendo like that you'll be soon posting at 3 in the morning 

Gren - yeah - just need to find one with a blown engine ... then my dream can be finally realised ;D


----------

